# كيف ابدا العمل الحر



## shadisss (21 مارس 2011)

هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى الرائع
اود استشارتكم فيما يلي
اولا انا مهندس صناعي اعمل في مصنع بالسعودية مهندس تطوير ولدي خبرة 11 سنة. اريد ان اتجه الى العمل الحر سواءاً في الصناعة او المقاولات او التجارة. سؤالي هو كيف ابحث واعرف المنتج الصحيح الذي يمكن ان ابدأ عملي الحر ومدى طلبه في السوق ومدى جدوى العمل به؟ ماذا يتوجب علي ان افعل؟ وهذه النقطة التي تعيقني دائما. لدي من يمولني بالمال. لا اعرف كيف ابدا*
ارجو المساعدة

*


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

اولا لا تشارك احد فى اى مشروع ......تمهل كثيراااا قبل ان تتخذ اى قرار........ دراسه الجدوى.....اهم ثلاث اشياء قبل الدخول فى عالم السوق ومشاكله


----------



## fathey naeem (30 مارس 2011)

حدد ماذا تريد اولا
ماذا يحتاج السوق عندك؟


----------

